

The Surprisingly Sturdy State of the Music Industry - CrazedGeek
http://www.theguardian.com/music/2014/nov/17/steve-albinis-keynote-address-at-face-the-music-in-full?src=longreads

======
MichaelCrawford
I visited CD Baby's warehouse in Portland, Oregon a while back, so I could
give each of the staff a copy of my piano CD, which has a Creative Commons
license.

That warehouse is huge; most of its artists are unsigned.

I am of the opinion that the problem that the RIAA has with the internet is
not copyright infringement, but that artists have found a way to earn money
without being signed with RIAA member labels.

